# Cory and Clown Loach



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

My girlfriends tank is starting to have lots of snails again..

She has three albino corys in a 10 gallon tank. I know a Clown loach would quickly outgrow the tank, but would it be compatable with the three corys or would they fight? Once the loach got too big I would take it into my 30 gallon tank, but untill then we were hoping to use it to kill some snails.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I'm not sure of whether or not the clown would get along with the cories (I think they will) but I can tell you that the clown will outgrow your 30g too so make sure you plan ahead.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

What fish do you have in the 30g? A trio of Yoyo loaches would take care of snails and they wouldn't outgrow the 30g. As long as your 30g isn't overstocked, they would be a better fit. My Yoyos do a great job of taking care of snails.

What kind of snails are they? If they are MTS, most loaches can't eat them.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Clown loach will never be the answer to your problem. More or less, the space becomes an issue.
There are lots of loaches to choose. Botia almorhae would be your best bet.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont have anything in the 30 tall right now. I plan to make it somewhat of an aggressive community tank, but I don't know what will be in there yet.

I wasn't sure if Yoyo loaches would do the job, thanks for the tip. I like them better anyway.


----------

